# Getting impatient!



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

All three of my guppies are pregnant and I'm just about to explode. I just want these little buggers to pop out the little guys. I'm pretty sure the one is just gunna pop but as long as the little guys live it'll be good. 

One question, how do I help the little guys survive being eaten by the parents?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Add mosses and other plants for the babies to hide. Also could grow them in a breeding net for a bit then release when bigger. Good luck!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

get a breeder box or net


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Do a water change,u will have fry soon after that lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

take em out and put them in a breeder box, from what i have seen some form of stress like being netted usually makes them give birth if you will, 
if your in a hurry, if not wait , they will come


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

I know what you mean my guppies look like there ready any day now i got a breeder box with java moss all set I am hoping they wait till the weekend so I can be around when it happens. Good luck with the babies!


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

what size tank you got and do you have any plants in there? From my experience, if you frys are healthy and you got some plants in there, chances are 90% of them will survive without breeding box or net. Unless you have other types of fish in there then thats a whole new scenario. My guppies get bored of chasing the frys with no success of eatting them so they learn and not waste their energy. Or my guppies are just very passive =D which i don't mind in that case. I've been letting my guppies breed in my 10g for a couple of years with out special treatment and they grow just fine


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

My experience with Endlers last year was an accidental crank-up of the heater - to about 32C -- Oooops! Everyone was fine, but wow! did I have three females shootin 'em out like it was payday...

Maybe, Just turn up the heat a bit and be patient... Just when you think you have to reach in and squeeze the buggers out, they'll start squirting out on their own


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Not to sure if guppies are the same as the endlers, but Higher temp just speed up their life cycle, they grow faster and have babies faster... This is just what I observed in my endler tank. I actually turned down my temp to slow their reproduction.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been waiting weeks for the eggs of my electric red lobster to hatch! I want the babies already too! How long am I going to have to wait??

The mom has been hiding for over a week and I saw part of her claw sticking out from under a piece of driftwood yesterday and then poof it was gone again. Hurry up and hatch babies!!!


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

It took about a month for our crays to release their babies, but if you can get a good look at her then you can watch as they go from eggs to little babies


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

hmmm well maybe I'll pull out the wood to see what stage shes at. The eggs were a dark colour last time I saw her


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like they were young eggs, they should get lighter in color as they progress. I would recommend a bright light as the little guys are hard to see, moms probably going to hate the light on her as well.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

When I was into breeding guppies i generally had a tank for the mother to give birth in and then removed her when I noticed she had the babies. I had a great survival rate by doing this. I only used a 5 gallon tank. You will find that after a bit you will lose some of the excitement about it and let the tank go o'natural. A breeder box or net works just as good. Floating plants like frogbit work as good hiding spots. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a 20 gallon tank with lots of hiding spots (plants fake and live and a house thing) I turned up the heat a little bit today and hope the just start poping out. Can't wait to see them color up.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Well? Anything happen?


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

got two babies today but the mothers still look fat and full haha


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The babies are tiny so there might be more then you think. Congrats.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

I sat there forever looking haha I'm hoping to see more in the morning


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

There should not be only 2 unless the rest got eaten or are hiding.
Put the mom in a breeder box and increase the temp worked very well for me. She popped out many babies in the breeder box the next morning.


----------

